# LIVE Feed from within Venezuela if it Stays Up ! Maduro is cutting feeds ....



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2019/apr/30/venezuela-opposition-leader-juan-guaido-claims-coup-underway-live-news


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*

*But YOU have displayed your true self TODAY with your *
*deliberate actions of pushing down the TRUTH about what is going *
*on in Venezuela !*

*It's quite sad that you have revealed your TRUE self for AMERICA to *
*witness !*

*We now know what side of History you have chosen to side on....the *
*side of EVIL !*

*You are complicit with the Actions of those Soldiers who ran over their*
*own Citizens today by your deliberate attempts to suppress the TRUTH .!*

*I WILL NOT FORGET WHAT YOU DID TODAY !!!*
*NOR WILL ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Poor poor Husky poo & his Pony pal “ Bob “ have 
resorted to childish temper tantrums on a public forum 
because neither have the mental capacity to engage in
honest truthful discussions about the violence being 
perpetrated by a “ Socialist “ regime that represents
the criminal Democratic Party they both support.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Revolt is in the wind !*


----------

